# New owner



## Purds1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hi guys, new to the TT ownership. Had numerous VW'S over the years but I'm enjoying the new car so far.

Not bad condition but needs some attention. Questionable choice of wheel colour but they will be replaced sooner rather than later


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK 1 ownership.
Are those wheels actually real, even a photoshop would be bad taste  :wink: 
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  those are genuine Audi wheels and are very popular when painted correctly the outer lip (red outer section) normally polished and the rest painted silver


----------



## Purds1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes I've seen the wheels before done nicely but I'd rather go for a different style for my tt anyway so won't be keeping them long. How long until I can view the classifieds on this forum? Presuming after so many posts


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Purds1 said:


> How long until I can view the classifieds on this forum? Presuming after so many posts


Hi, There is no post or time limit as it encourages bumping etc.
Click link for Market Place & PM access info.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Purds1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Picked up some new wheels today


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Purds1 said:


> Picked up some new wheels today


Hi, That's better. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Better what have you done with the old ones ?


----------



## Purds1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Thank you.

I'm offering the old ones for sale for refurbishment altough I have not met the criteria yet to use the classifieds so only advertised elsewhere

Purds


----------

